
New generation of unmanned spy planes being tested - taylorbuley
http://www.chicagotribune.com/classified/automotive/la-fi-drone-warfare-20110111,0,1438454.story
======
bediger
OK, great. Another "Gee, Whiz!" article about aerospace technology. What about
a little context? How are the current drones used that these new drones
constitute an improvement? Without this information, all we get is the "Gee,
Whiz!" part, and have no way to judge for ourselves.

Also, what about other uses? Military tech sometimes trickles down to the rest
of the populace. Sometimes that trickle has good effects, sometimes it has bad
effects. Does the US as a society want to fund things that might ultimately
get used to make the society a less good place to live? These drones certainly
have that possibility.

